# New to Site



## Cressey (Dec 29, 2012)

Fraternal Greetings,  

               I found this great site by purchasing the android app. I was raised in May. I will be Junior Deacon in my lodge the upcoming year. Looking forward to furthering my Masonic Light with all the great insight, and wisdom from the brethren here.

                 Fraternally,  

               Bro. Cressey


----------



## bupton52 (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. Congrats on the junior deacon roll you will have in the upcoming masonic year.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome, Brother, and congratulations. I thoroughly enjoyed that chair, and I'm sure you will, too.


----------



## Cressey (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## cog41 (Dec 30, 2012)

Greetings! A hearty Welcome indeed!


----------

